# Rescue Hedgie-Age Estimate?



## FightinFox (Sep 29, 2014)

This is Hector. I got him 12 days ago from a woman who was selling 8 hedgehogs on Facebook. I wish I could have taken them all, because they were in filthy cages and she had four hedgehogs in each (far too small) cage. She also had no idea how to tell their gender and thought Hector was a girl. Anyway, I think he is quite young but also undernourished. He's already gained a lot of weight since I brought him home. The first picture I attached is the day I got him and the second is a few days ago. I unfortunately didn't weigh him the first day but after 5 days he weighed 96g and at 9 days he weighed 159g. He's a bit grumpy from quilling but so far we are bonding pretty well!

I know it's hard to guess a hedgehog's age...but anyone have any educated estimates?


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hector is so cute!!!!  I am so sorry to hear about the "home" he came from, but I'm happy you two are bonding and doing well! 

He looks much younger than my Ellie, who was born 7/17/14. Maybe he's a month old? That's literally a guess-- I'd go with some more experienced hedgie owners.  

Congrats!


----------



## FightinFox (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

I would say that when you got him he was too young to be taken from his momma. Maybe 4 weeks old...Do you have any of his face from the day you got him? Babies grow very fast, so his face probably even now looks much more "mature"


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The major quilling happens at about 9 weeks of age so if he is quilling a lot then he probably is about 9 weeks old.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh man this guy looks so much like my little albino. My guy was also probably to young to be away from his mother and he weighed 86 grams the day I got him. 

I'm glad you were able to help this little guy and it looks like he is growing a lot! I attached a picture of my little guy when he weighed 86 grams. I assumed he was 5 weeks old when I got him. I could have been off but so far he seems to be hitting markers on the dot. As long as he is growing and healthy, guess on his birth date or maybe celebrate the day you go him instead. :grin:

ETA - Also, my guy was said to be a girl too!!!!


----------



## FightinFox (Sep 29, 2014)

DesireeM81 that looks about the same size Hector was when I got him. I was also wondering if Hector might be an albino, I don't see any banding on his quills so far but I'm also not experienced at determining hedgehog colors  Doing lots of research and learning though!


----------



## FightinFox (Sep 29, 2014)

@sheap that's the only picture I was able to get of him up close the day I got him, he was very curious of his new surroundings and didn't want to sit still! I would say his face does look much more mature now.


----------



## FightinFox (Sep 29, 2014)

nikki said:


> The major quilling happens at about 9 weeks of age so if he is quilling a lot then he probably is about 9 weeks old.


He's not shedding a ton of quills yet but he's losing a few and I can see new ones coming in.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

What color are your little guys eyes? A true albino will have red/pink eyes.


----------



## FightinFox (Sep 29, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> What color are your little guys eyes? A true albino will have red/pink eyes.


They are red.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yep, you have a little albino! I love my albino. I can never get over how pink and white he is!


----------

